# Фирма Stradella



## Bayanist711 (6 Ноя 2013)

Кто сталкивался с фирмой Stradella, кто что знает, любая информация!


----------



## zet10 (6 Ноя 2013)

Обычная заурядненькая Немецкая фирма,времен ГДР.
Сейчас уже не существует.


----------



## emela (6 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте, 
небольшое уточнение по поводу того, что такое Stradella. На многих аккордеонах есть табличка с этим названием, но это не марка, а место изготовления. Впрочем, своего рода, тоже торговый знак, как и Castelfidardo. Еще и расположение кнопок (басы и аккорды) в левой руке носит название Stradella bass system. 
Так что Stradella - это не фирма времен ГДР (хотя, не знаю, может быть и была такая, *zet10*, откуда у вас такая информация?), а город в Италии, один из главных центров производства аккордеонов в мире на протяжении многих десятилетий. Один из первых аккордеонов изготовил в 1876 году Mariano Dallape (думаю, всем известна эта марка). Успех этого первого прототипа вдохновил Dallape открыть мастерскую по производству аккордеонов. Его примеру в последующие годы последовали и различные другие мастера, такие как Ercole Maga, Enrico Massoni, Paolo Rogledi и Carlo Pasquin. Перед второй мировой войной в производстве аккордеонов на 38 фабриках было занято около 1200 жителей, не считая надомников (в городе в то время проживало всего около 10 000 человек). В 60-х годах производство аккордеонов стало снижаться, и часть фабрик закрылась из-за неспособности компаний адаптироваться к новым рыночным условиям. Из известных, что закрылись относительно недавно - "FRATELLI CROSIO", "LUCCHINI", "SALAS", "MUSITALIA". В настоящее время осталось 5 действующих производств: "MARIANO DALLAPE", "MAGA ERCOLE", "FISARMONICHE STOCCO", "BELTRAMI FISARMONICHE" и "BY MARCO".


----------



## Bayanist711 (6 Ноя 2013)

А вот посмотрите эту ссылку, продают кнопочный аккордеоне Stradella, передняя решётка да и весь внешний вид как у Dallape super maestro! http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=44085476
Как это можно понять, просто заинтересовался этим инструментом!


----------



## AlexandreF (6 Ноя 2013)

Написать продавцу не пробовали?


----------



## диапазон64 (6 Ноя 2013)

emela писал:


> Так что Stradella - это не фирма времен ГДР


Вы ошибаетесь! Stradella - это как раз таки аккордеонная фирма времён ГДР. zet10 ясно объяснил сразу (пост №2 по теме). Зачем Вам заниматься различными выдумками? Непросвещённые могут принять это за правду. А Вы останетесь в ответе. Не хорошо это выглядит с Вашей стороны... 
Более старые модели выглядели так


----------



## emela (7 Ноя 2013)

Один аккордеон вообще довоенный, ГДР тогда еще не было. А второй аккордеон - да, собирался в Клингентале на фабрике Harmona с использованием итальянских комлектующих. Отсюда и название серии (там было несколько разных моделей), но это не фирма, скорее брэнд. По-моему, *диапазон64*, выдумками занимаетесь как раз вы.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (7 Ноя 2013)

диапазон64 писал:


> Stradella - это как раз таки аккордеонная фирма времён ГДР.


А где-нибудь в интернете можно найти информацию об этой фирме?


----------



## Bayanist711 (7 Ноя 2013)

*AlexandreF*,
Конечно же писал продавцу, так и ответа не получил.

*диапазон64*,
А вот я ссылку дал на кнопочный аккордеон, он довольно таки современный, посмотрите пожалуйста. Или это просто бренд приклеен на нём?


----------



## диапазон64 (7 Ноя 2013)

emela писал:


> По-моему, диапазон64, выдумками занимаетесь как раз вы.


Я пишу то, что знаю. Если что не знаю, то не пишу.

Bayanist711 писал:


> Или это просто бренд приклеен на нём?


Вам ответили, что аккордеон ГДРовский. Фирма, брэнд,. .. Собирали, одним словом, в ГДР! Так и сегодня, пойми их- комплектующие приходят с концов света, зачастую в полусобранном состоянии, потом переупаковывают, меняют наклейки, и продают как фирменное. А покупатель пусть сам решает, ГДРовское оно, или Китальянское...

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> А где-нибудь в интернете можно найти информацию об этой фирме?


Навряд ли. но можете попробовать ( если есть врямя на это).


----------



## emela (7 Ноя 2013)

*Bayanist711 *, аккордеон, которым вы интересуетесь, сделан в Италии и продавался в Норвегии через дилера, можете с ним сами связаться и узнать все подробности напрямую: http://www.langhaug.no/kontakt


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (7 Ноя 2013)

Пробовал искать информацию про ГДР-овскую фабрику Страделла, но к сожалению ничего не нашёл. Зато нашёл немало подтверждений тому что написал emela (Евгений).

Вообще, очень любобытно узнать историю аккордеонных фабрик ГДР. Ведь эта страна (которой уже нет по сути) была не совсем капиталистической и совсем не социалистической, насколько мне кажется. Если кто-нибудь из форумчан владеет информацией о том, что происходило с аккордеооными фабриками в ГДР, то поделитесь, пожалуйста. Можно открыть специально посвящённую этому тему.


----------



## zet10 (7 Ноя 2013)

Страделла,Фиротти,баркарола,это все немецкие инструменты!
И причем тут Италия совершенно не понятно,ни когда они в Италии не изготавливались,на многих даже шильдики сзади приклеены"made in GDR". ...разве что названия итальянские и часть комплектующих...
Все эти Инструменты очень низкого уровня,и могут заинтересовать разве что дешевой ценой...
Одним словом обычный немецкий ширпотреб.

То что предложил посмотреть на фото Баянист 711,возможно и из готовилось в Италии(нужно смотреть в живую),...но скорее надпись Страделла это не фирма...есть предположение что это вообще собрали кустари и налепили звучный лейбл...не лепить же Скандалли,Бугари,Пиджини и т.д,а тут вроде бы и не кого не обидели,вроде как и эксклюзивчик получился...в Италии с такими инструментами часто можно встретиться,и стоят они как правило очень не дорого.


----------



## Bayanist711 (7 Ноя 2013)

Zet10, ваше мнение об инструменте DALLAPE SUPER MAESTRO, по мне так кажется, звучание у этих моделей в 10 раз лучше звучаний новых сегоднящих аккордеонов. Их уже не производят, это действительно легендарные аккордеоны, или просто пару удачных инструментов?


----------



## krainalelek (14 Ноя 2013)

*zet10 Страделла,Фиротти,баркарола,это все немецкие инструменты!Все эти Инструменты очень низкого уровня,и могут заинтересовать разве что дешевой ценой...
Одним словом обычный немецкий ширпотреб.
*,
Забыли еще Корелли и Ритмус.
Я как-то купил по случаю Корелли Артист 3/4 за 60$ для ребенка в музыкальную школу. Вскрытие показало, что инструмент собирали в какой-то небольшой артели. По сравнению с советскими инструментами - на порядок выше. Если сравнивать с Вельтмейстером или РояльСтандартом тех лет - то исполнение намного хуже(технологические решения, качество голосов и т.п.)


----------



## zet10 (29 Ноя 2013)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Zet10, ваше мнение об инструменте DALLAPE SUPER MAESTRO, по мне так кажется, звучание у этих моделей в 10 раз лучше звучаний новых сегоднящих аккордеонов.


Вы совершенно правы!Это действительно легендарные инструменты!
Но уникален он будет только в том случае,если внутри на голосах будет стоять фирменное клеймо DALLAPE !
Эти инструменты всегда отличались велликолепными тембрами (кассото) и очень большой динамической вилкой от пианиссимо до фортиссимо (без детонирования голоса).
В основом они шли в варианте шестирядной правой клавиатуры,так называемый "балканский вариант" и были очень популярны у сербов,хорватов,так как шестой ряд незаменим для игры всяких мелизмов,глиссандо и других украшений мелодий народной музыки.Сейчас к сожалению по уровню таких инструментов уже не выпускают,а в родном варианте и в хорошем состоянии инструмент этой марки практически не найти.
Мне посчастливилось получить данную модель в оригинале и она стоит у меня в магазине на продажу,цена 150 тыс.руб,если у Вас есть желание то приезжайте и посмотрите.Поиграете,вскроем его внутри и Вы посмотрите насколько качественны и внушают уважение фирменные и оригинальные голоса DALLAPE.


----------



## Bayanist711 (29 Ноя 2013)

*zet10*,
Уважаемый zet10, у вас кнопочный аккордеон, или аккордеон? Я очень давно ищу такой инструмент и именно модель супермаестро, мне нужен кнопочный.


----------



## zet10 (29 Ноя 2013)

Да,это кнопочный Аккордеон,модель "organtone",а не супер маэстро.
Характеристики 4-х голосный,ломаная дека фагот,кларнет.


----------



## Bayanist711 (30 Ноя 2013)

К сожалению модель органтоне не интересует.
Zet10, если у вас будет именно модель супермаестро, обязательно напишите мне пожалуйста.


----------



## zet10 (30 Ноя 2013)

Хорошо


----------



## Bayanist711 (30 Ноя 2013)

Спасибо, будем ждать.


----------



## Garik66 (16 Мар 2015)

Все модели Firotti, Barcarole, Stradella, Ritmus и т.д. делались для СССР. В Германии они не продавались. А что касается аккордеона Stradella, это очередная бюджетная модель для союза... Чего не скажешь о моделях которые делались в Страделла на Dallape... Лучше в мире аккордеонов нет, даже Scandalli отдыхает...


----------



## okochim (16 Апр 2015)

Vot Stradella,kuplena v Italii v nachale 60-h godov. Polnyj cikl proizvodstva proshel v Italii. Kachestvo namnogo luche vsjakih Grandin, no huzhe staryh Paolo Soprani,Guerrini i t.d.


----------



## MAN (16 Апр 2015)

okochim писал:


> Vot Stradella,kuplena v Italii v nachale 60-h godov.


А расскажите пожалуйста, пошто в этом инструменте слева 7 рядов? Дюже любопытно.
P.S. Основной ряд басов тут видимо третий от меха (судя по меченым кнопкам)?


----------



## okochim (16 Апр 2015)

7 rjadov iz-za 2-h dopolnitelnyh rjadov basov. Naprimer: C- osnovnoj, E- dopolnitelnyj, Es - vtoroj dopolnitelnyj. Udobnej igrat v minore( osobenno swing), ne nuzhno v bystrom tempe tjanutsja v a-moll 5-m palcem na bas C. On igraetsja 3-m ili 4-m t.k. nahoditsja srazu za Cis na 2-m dopolnitelnom. Ne skazhu, chto oooochen nezamenimaja vesh, no na pare haltur pigral i privyk. Djstvitelno udobno.


----------

